# Can MC help us in the sex department?



## MAEPT10

W and I are going to start some MC soon and I am just so excited because I want to see if we (me, her, and counselor) will be able to talk about our sex life and its problems. My wife is like the sex gatekeeper. She is the only one with the key, I feel like I should have a copy of that key. 

When I initiate its just crash and burn. I've tried all kinds of ways, romance her, massage with oil and soft music and candles, invite her to shower with me all the time, sometimes just come out and ask because I think a direct question may work. The problem is that sometimes each one of these ideas will work. 

Its important to me that we have some sex without being drunk like home from a wedding or something ya know? Like some good regular ole' "I want you" sex. We don't have sex much, maybe once or twice a month lately, and before that 0 times for many months this year. 

Can therapy session encourage more accepting behavior when sex is brought up or one partner is feeling they want some? 

It is not all I want from the therapy, but we are working on all the rest of our relationship, helping, respecting, talking (minimal, but she tries sometimes), thinking before fighting..etc... The part that we can never talk about is sex. What we each want from sex, how much we would be satisfied with, things we enjoy & don't like etc...

Can therapy be a place for figuring this out?


----------



## Hope1964

We talk about our sex life in our MC sessions.

Our therapist recommended the book 'Passionate Marriage'. We've been reading it off and on for a few months. I am getting more out of it than hubby is - he finds it rather esoteric. There's definitely a lot to it.

We also found that as we have worked through other things and become closer, the improved sex naturally followed.


----------

